# Ab wann ingi teleportationen



## Smeal (31. August 2008)

und zwar wollt ich ma fragen ab wann man sich die teleporter zu toshleys stadion holen kann


----------



## red171 (31. August 2008)

Smeal schrieb:


> und zwar wollt ich ma fragen ab wann man sich die teleporter zu toshleys stadion holen kann


genau da wo die station ist.. einfach den typen anlabern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sareju/ (9. September 2008)

An alle Hordler die jetzt denken "wtf, das will ich auch", den Teleporter zu Toshleys station gibbet nur für allys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chronon (24. September 2008)

nein.
ich bin Hordler und kann den auch


----------



## Skyko (29. September 2008)

Muss man da iergend eine bestimte Q machen? weil ich kann es da niergends kaufen


----------



## treecat (1. Oktober 2008)

Nein!

Ich kenne das nur von dem Transporter in Area52. Das musstest du nur den Gnom am Transporter anquatschen und bekamst automatisch den Plan. Weiss jetzt nicht, ob da ein gewisser Ingi-Mindestskill erforderlich ist.

Ist aber lustig; bin schon als Troll, Gnomin, Ork, als Casper und mitten auf dem höchsten Gipfel im Nethersturm rausgekommen. Immer gut für ´nen Lacher. Vor allem, wenn man den Leuten echt einreden kann, dass es tatsächlich Troll-Palas gibt ...^^

Ingi ist wirklich der Job mit dem grössten Unterhaltungspotential; und die "Heilige Handgranate" hat mir schon öfters den Hintern gerettet. Von der klasse Tankbrille und dem Gobbo-Rakwerfer mal ganz abgesehen ...


----------



## Artelas (14. November 2008)

Der Teleporter zu Toshleys Station ist für Gnomingis.
Goblin Ingis kriegen den nach Area 52.

ich glaube man braucht ein skill von 350 um diesen zu lernen.
Die Pläne gibts umsonst, man muss nur den Gnom nördlich von Toshleys Station am Transporter anquatschen.


----------



## RodrigoGrimm (3. Dezember 2008)

Chronon schrieb:


> nein.
> ich bin Hordler und kann den auch



Wo kann ich das denn lernen? 
Habe bisweilen nur den Dimensionszerfetzer nach Nethersturm.


----------



## red171 (4. Dezember 2008)

Artelas schrieb:


> Der Teleporter zu Toshleys Station ist für Gnomingis.
> Goblin Ingis kriegen den nach Area 52.
> 
> ich glaube man braucht ein skill von 350 um diesen zu lernen.
> Die Pläne gibts umsonst, man muss nur den Gnom nördlich von Toshleys Station am Transporter anquatschen.



@RodrigoGrimm
damit sollte deine Frage beantwortet sein!

Goblin = Area 52
Gnom = Toshley Station

es geht *nicht* beides!

(ist genauso wie man entweder nur nach Tanaris oder Winterspring kommt, jeh nach wahl obGoblin/Gnom)


----------



## Hanon (8. Dezember 2008)

Und wo sind die in Nordend?K3 habe ich nichts gefunden!


----------



## Maternus (8. Dezember 2008)

Gibt auch in Nordend noch keine.


----------



## Tikume (8. Dezember 2008)

Blizzard hat sich gesagt: wer die Gnomen-Brille hat hockt eh nur noch in Dalaran und ist am spannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

